# Temporizador 555 que active un rele de 12v



## luky (Jun 12, 2007)

hola:

estoy pensando en montar un circuito temporizado que active un rele de 12v. la parte del temporizador esta resuelta con este esquema. pero me falta la parte del rele. la tension de salida del 555 no es suficiente como para activar el rele. 

haber si alguien me puede hechar una mano. 

de antemano gracias


----------



## mabauti (Jun 12, 2007)

necesitaras un transistor, aqui tienes una propuesta :

Ver el archivo adjunto 5614


----------



## RandyCarranza (Sep 9, 2008)

una consulta mabauti ¿si el circuito es de corriente directa el diodo puede ir conectado en cualquier polaridad? otra ¿ si el circuito del rele es corriente alterna es necesario un diodo?... no se mucho de esto pero creo que el diodo es solamente para corriente directa... no tengo nada claro este tema pero se agradece mucho un comentario al respecto


----------



## cuervokbza (Sep 9, 2008)

-Este circuito es solo para señal digital, el transistor esta como llave.
-No puede se usado en corriente alterna  !      
-El diodo está para que la bobina del relé no se descargue en el transistor y lo queme, la polaridad es importantisima, siempre tiene que estar conectado como lo muestra el circuito..
-La resistencia puede ser entre 1k y 100k, cualquier valor comprendido entre esos.
-El transistor puede ser un BC548 o cualquier NPN de usos varios...
-El diodo puede ser un 1N4007 o 1N4001, o cualquier diodo de 1A...
-la pata ''imput'' (la de la resistencia y el transistor, no confundir con masa) va conectada directamente a la pata 3 del 555....

Espero haber ayudado en algo, traté de ser lo mas claro posible.

Saludos a todos los usuarios de este gran foro....


----------



## RandyCarranza (Sep 12, 2008)

se agradese muchisimo la respuesta ahora si lo tengo claro


----------



## Manuel51 (Abr 24, 2011)

No hace falta un transistor para activar el relé. Un 555 puede entregar 200mA en su salida. Esta corriente es suficiente para activar un relé.

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 6, 2011)

> disculpa de cuanto tiempo es tu temporizador?



por los valores de VR1+R2 (101k) y el Capacitor C1 (220uF) debe de andar por los  20 a 30seg como maximo.. (por calculo 24seg Max)


----------



## fernandob (Oct 19, 2011)

probado......

cual es el problema ? estallan si no funcionan bien ??

armalo si lo queres y si tenes dudas consultas.

PD: ya te llamo el contador ???


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Oct 19, 2011)

El circuito es simple y facil de implementar. Funciona perfectamente.
saludos!!!


----------



## germanmunozs (Oct 20, 2011)

muchas gracias KaedusElectroRaik
fernandob resulta que ya sabia de sobra que era una broma de esas que hacen los tontos


----------



## deluxmigue (Oct 20, 2011)

hola, eso es sencillo solo tienes que agregarle una transistor NPN TE RECOMIENDO EL BC548 ESTE SOPORTA HASTA 200mA te sirve para activar el rele.
la resistencia que esta en el dibujo la puede colocar de 10k


espero con este dibujo tengas claridad de lo que quieres hacer. buena provecho

este es el dibujo


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Oct 20, 2011)

Tambien se puede hacer con el simple y clasico 2N2222A.
y con una resistencia de 4,7K es suficiente ^^





saludos!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2012)

recién encontré ese mismo esquema armado ,pero tiene un regulador 78l15 y un arreglo medio extraño luego subo el esquema completo
saludos


----------

